# Fan Shower!



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

here are a few fhotos of Cinn having an 'upwards' shower, she loves it!

the fan is a really big one, but the blades are normal sized, so Cinn would have to poke her leg down through the bars, the stretch her toes as far as they could go and it MIGHT get her...
i never ever ever ever ever EVER do this unsupervised closely... i am so paranoid about an injury that i am always RIGHT THERE... and i dont recommend doing it unless you are **** sure you are quick enough to stop an injury... and even then i take no responsibility for injuries caused doing this....

now i have that off my chest...
see how much Cinn loves a bath!
showing the sprayer...









and again









reel wet









is there going to be more magical 'upwards' sprinkle?









my fave pik...









and finally, a video...
Cinn's crazy shower


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

She looks like she's having sooo much fun!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I love those last two pics! She's a very pretty and sweet little tiel!!!  I know you're super careful so don't take it the wrong way but what would worry me is water and electricity..or her accidently sticking her wing in there. That's just me thinking worst case scenerio though...sorry! I know you gave your disclousure. ANYWAYS, she's beautiful...Baby does the same thing with her beak when I pick her up...


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah i have a feeling that 'tap' thing is to test the stability of the perch?... Cinn does it on tree branches in the park...

the fan is a super awesome fan... on the box it said you can use it in the bathroom and stuff, so its really water resistant...

and yeah i worry about her wing going through too, thats why i am right there, i would never do it with a fan that wasnt that one either... the blades are just too close to the safety cage on a regular fan...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> yeah i have a feeling that 'tap' thing is to test the stability of the perch?... Cinn does it on tree branches in the park...
> 
> the fan is a super awesome fan... on the box it said you can use it in the bathroom and stuff, so its really water resistant...
> 
> and yeah i worry about her wing going through too, thats why i am right there, i would never do it with a fan that wasnt that one either... the blades are just too close to the safety cage on a regular fan...


I know you're a good tiel mommy so no worries..I was just blurting out my paronoid thought. :blush: 

That tap thing is for stability-it's cute though.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute pictures she looks like she is having a great time


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Now that is cute!


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

That video was so cute! It looks like she really loves her unique shower. So cute!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is really cute  I want to try Spike in my shower soon


----------



## birdboykaufman (Nov 15, 2007)

Thats so cute. Just make sure she doesn't get to cold. I have to do that with Pumpkin after I give her a bath. If She starts flapping her wings after a bath she gets really cold.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

birdboykaufman said:


> Thats so cute. Just make sure she doesn't get to cold. I have to do that with Pumpkin after I give her a bath. If She starts flapping her wings after a bath she gets really cold.


dont have to worry bout that!
its summer in sub-tropical Australia...
hehe it was so hot that day that it only took about 15 minutes for her to be completely dry again... hehe all the fan was doing was recirculating hot air 
i dont have air conditioning cos it makes me feel ill after a while, and it is bad for the animals...
we just sit out the heat with living room sprinklers 
she never gets a shower when it is cold


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

i've never heard air conditioning is bad for birds  i used mine last summer, but they were not in front of it, and when they got thier baths I shut it off, Last summer all i had was a window Air conditioner, This summer i'll have centeral air, and when it gets hot here, you cant go with out it, it gets extreamly too hot


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah lots of animals, and some human children too, can get respiratory problems from air conditioning

yeah most people cant stand the heat here too, but i am used to it, i actually get cold easily, and hate being in air conditioned places for too long... even in the heat...
although it is not as hot here as it is in north Queensland, i love the heat there too


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh, the video is adorable! She is really enjoying that!


----------

